# Gigabyte Radeon RX 6700 XT Gaming OC



## W1zzard (Mar 22, 2021)

Gigabyte's Radeon RX 6700 XT Gaming OC comes with a triple-fan, triple-slot cooler that achieves temperatures and noise levels that are better than the AMD RX 6700 XT reference design. Unlike many other cards, we saw good overclocking potential, better than nearly every other RX 6700 XT we've tested so far.

*Show full review*


----------



## Timelessest (Mar 22, 2021)

Thanks for the excellent review!
It seems there's a bottleneck when playing Far Cry 5 with an AMD GPU . 




At 1080p and 1440p the 6800xt, 6800 have the same performance as a RTX 3060/ RTX 3060 Ti


----------



## Nuckles56 (Mar 22, 2021)

> An important result I want to highlight is that the RX 6700 XT is able to nearly match the GeForce RTX 2080 Ti—isn't that a huge achievement? Just a few months ago, most people wouldn't have dared to dream that AMD's x7xx card would be able to compete with NVIDIA's last-generation flagship.


These days the 5700XT is within ~3% of the 1080ti, so the previous gen x7xx card has caught up with the previous flagship card @W1zzard by your own numbers so it isn't too shocking at all.


----------



## Anymal (Mar 23, 2021)

Triple slot triple fan and just 890g, wau, Gigabyte.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 23, 2021)

Timelessest said:


> It seems there's a bottleneck when playing Far Cry 5 with an AMD GPU .


Correct, FC 5 is one of the most CPU bottlenecked titles on Ryzen. On top of that, AMD's higher CPU usage in their DX11 driver amplifies the bottleneck


----------



## Cyco (Mar 23, 2021)

AMD's Radeon boost software is amazing for supported games. Using that you could brobaly get super smooth, super detailed 1440p.


----------



## Timelessest (Mar 23, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Correct, FC 5 is one of the most CPU bottlenecked titles on Ryzen. On top of that, AMD's higher CPU usage in their DX11 driver amplifies the bottleneck


That's interesting. So, when CPU is the bottleneck, AMD's GPUs are faster with directx12 and Nvidia's GPUs are faster on directx11.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 23, 2021)

Timelessest said:


> So, when CPU is the bottleneck, Nvidia's GPUs are faster on directx11.


Correct



Timelessest said:


> So, when CPU is the bottleneck, AMD's GPUs are faster with directx12


not sure, do you see any such data point in my results?


----------



## Timelessest (Mar 23, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Correct
> 
> 
> not sure, do you see any such data point in my results?


I saw a video from HardwareUnboxed where they tested RX 6900 XT, RX 5700, XT RX 5600 XT, RTX 3090 with Ryzen 5600X, 3600X, 2600X and 1600X and it showed that RTX 3090 and RTX 3070 have a much worse performance than a RX 6900 XT on Horizon Zero Dawn and Watch Dogs Legion when using low end CPUs.
Nvidia Has a Driver Overhead Problem, GeForce vs Radeon on Low-End CPUs - YouTube


----------



## Anymal (Mar 23, 2021)

They tested with 1600x and 2600x which are Broadwell IPC worthy.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Mar 24, 2021)

Anymal said:


> Triple slot triple fan and just 890g, wau, Gigabyte.


That's gigabyte design philosophy, they try to make their GPUs look more complex and advanced than they appear but once disassembled and inspected, they are hiding some downgrades such as conventional mosfet designs, long heat sink but with very few heat pipes, 3 small, very loud ball bearing fans. If you compare gigabyte coolers of most cards against most 2 fan designs you'll see they are similar in cooling performance, but louder. Are gigabyte cards bad, not quiet, however they do not perform as good as they look.


----------



## cvearl (Mar 31, 2021)

Great review here. Your charts have always been nice viewing. I feel very fotunate having recieved mine the week after launch. I had it on back order! This is the new silicone lottery for sure. I paid $750 CAD but someone gave me $800 the next day for my 5700XT. Basically a free trade! I should buy a lottery ticket. Last year this time I drooled over the prospect of having an RTX 2080 Super but they were $1000 CAD. Now I have a faster card a year later for almost 0 out of pocket. I feel really bad for those that cannot even grab one of these. I think I will be good for a few years here on 1440P.


----------

